# 44mag vs. 45 LC



## RLFaler (Dec 10, 2009)

So, I am consolidating calibers. Which do you prefer 44mag or 45 LC. I have both in lever action  and blackhawk revolver. So, what do I keep?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like trying to give up a 30/06 or a .270.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 10, 2009)

Which one feeds better through your saddle gun?


----------



## DonArkie (Dec 10, 2009)

I know you were talking long Colt, I'm a fan of any 45 cal, in my T/C Contender I shoot the 45 Winchester Mag.
The .45 Winchester Magnum case is a stretched version of the .45 ACP case with the rear section of its wall made considerably thicker. At 100 yards the bullet is still rolling along at 1033 fps, and packing 617 ft. lbs. of energy from 260 grain jacketed hollow point. The .45 Winchester Magnum was introduced in 1979 for use in the Wildey gas-operated semi-automatic pistol and has since been adopted as a standard chambering for the T/C Contender and the L.A.R. Grizzly Mag. The .45 Winchester Magnum is basically holds the same pressures as a .44 Remington Magnum. Originally intended for silhouette competition, with suitable bullets the .45 Winchester Magnum is as capable a hunting cartridge as the .44 Remington Magnum.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 11, 2009)

44mag ammo is easier to find


----------



## TJay (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you a reloader?  If you are and you have the Blackhawk, Contender or Freedom Arms maximum loads for the .45 will shade the .44.  If you don't reload I'd stick with the .44mag.  One advantage of the.45 is the availability of cowboy action loads for plinking.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 11, 2009)

TJay said:


> Are you a reloader?  If you are and you have the Blackhawk, Contender or Freedom Arms maximum loads for the .45 will shade the .44.  If you don't reload I'd stick with the .44mag.  One advantage of the.45 is the availability of cowboy action loads for plinking.



The Speer reloading manual warns against tearing the tiny rim off the .45LC during resizing.  I have done it once.  What a pain in the rear to get the brass off the die.  I don't know if the .44 is more forgiving.

Like many things in life, the key to happiness is adequate lube.


----------



## DonArkie (Dec 11, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> 44mag ammo is easier to find


I have to say thats wrong. Yes it is seasonal, I purchase 20boxes and is always readly available to me. Most place will discount bulk purchases on ammo. I pick up 20 boxes of 45 Win Mag for 11.96 a box. This makes it very affortable and will alway have the same lot # & grain weight & again readly available to the shooter (me).


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok...but I don't  have a 45win mag, and don't even know what a 45 win mag is. I am asking about 45 LC vs. 44 mag. Thanks.


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 11, 2009)

I meant to ask, can  a 45win mag be fired out of a 45 LC? You seem to really like that round. If it can, I'd love to try it. Otherwise, the point for me is moot. Thanks.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 11, 2009)

I would go with the 44 magnum over the 45 colt if I had too choose .
and if you wanna plink use 44 special


----------



## DonArkie (Dec 12, 2009)

RLFaler said:


> Ok...but I don't  have a 45win mag, and don't even know what a 45 win mag is. I am asking about 45 LC vs. 44 mag. Thanks.




I was simply pointing out dont under estimate the 45 cal bullet. Theres a few 45 cal's out there. I know you were asking about long Colt.
 A lot of folks will under estimate the 45 in general.

No you cant use the 45 win mag in long colt guns. I will bow out of your post


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 12, 2009)

sorry if that came out rude. Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 13, 2009)

I WOULD KEEP EM BOTH.  I like the 45 Colt myself but I'm a handloader and got plenty ammo available in a couple of hours at the bench.  I use a Keith type 255 gr
SWC Cast bullet in mine and it worked great on Deer and
Hogs.  Of course the 44 Mag works great too.  I use a 275
gr FN Cast in it.  I think I'd flip a coin, heads I keep em both, and tails, well, I'd still keep em both.  They both will do the job with NO problem


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 13, 2009)

If you reload choose which ever one you currently have the most components for. If your shooting factory ammo go with the 44 unless you prefer the recoil of the standard pressure 45 loads.


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 13, 2009)

Larry Rooks said:


> I WOULD KEEP EM BOTH.  I like the 45 Colt myself but I'm a handloader and got plenty ammo available in a couple of hours at the bench.  I use a Keith type 255 gr
> SWC Cast bullet in mine and it worked great on Deer and
> Hogs.  Of course the 44 Mag works great too.  I use a 275
> gr FN Cast in it.  I think I'd flip a coin, heads I keep em both, and tails, well, I'd still keep em both.  They both will do the job with NO problem



I've used those cast bullets before and they poke a hole in and out and never really expand.  I never had a deer drop dead with the cast bullets.  I loaded a bunch of 300Gr JHPs.  I haven't had a chance to shoot a deer with one yet.



ejs1980 said:


> If you reload choose which ever one you currently have the most components for. If your shooting factory ammo go with the 44 unless you prefer the recoil of the standard pressure 45 loads.



I find the kick of a .44 mag to be harder than the .45LC.  It seems "sharper".


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ambush a 44 mag with standard loads does kick harder than standard 45 loads. There is a big difference in performance also. When +p ammo is used in the 45 there is little difference in either round ballistics or recoil. Everyone will tell you that the 45 can be reloaded to out perform 44 mag but the 44 mag can be loaded a little hotter than the factory loads them also. The choice is just personal preference. Thanks to companies like buffalo bore cor-bon and garret we can buy ammo for alot of the older cartridges that will perform on par with newer magnum loads.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 14, 2009)

If you haven't read this from John Linebaugh, you should.  

http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/dissolving_the_myth.htm

My favorite quote from the piece:

_I have personally taken about 10 antelope and 1 mule deer with a .45 Colt. My wife has taken around 6 antelope and 5 mule deer with her .45 Colt. She uses a 4 3/4" Seville and the handload is a 260 Keith cast at 900 fps. This load will shoot lengthwise of antelope and mule deer at 100 yards. In my estimation it kills as well as the .270, 30-06 class rifles if the shots are placed properly. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

My wife is 5' 1" and goes about 100 lbs with her gun on. She likes the power the .45 gives her with a minimum of recoil and blast. She has hunted with me for 15 years now and is a very serious handgun shooter. I think the .45 Colt has a lot to do with this as it gives her big bore power without big bore recoil and blast. My sons also shoot the .45 Colt a lot and I had the pleasure to watch my oldest son, age 14 take a nice mule deer buck this year with a 5 1/2" Colt SAA at about 90 yards range. The load, 260 Keith at 900 fps. Its plain, no bells or whistles, but it works every time._


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 14, 2009)

ejs1980 said:


> Ambush a 44 mag with standard loads does kick harder than standard 45 loads. There is a big difference in performance also. When +p ammo is used in the 45 there is little difference in either round ballistics or recoil. Everyone will tell you that the 45 can be reloaded to out perform 44 mag but the 44 mag can be loaded a little hotter than the factory loads them also. The choice is just personal preference. Thanks to companies like buffalo bore cor-bon and garret we can buy ammo for alot of the older cartridges that will perform on par with newer magnum loads.



Right on.



redlevel said:


> If you haven't read this from John Linebaugh, you should.
> 
> http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/dissolving_the_myth.htm
> 
> ...



Those Linebaugh's are serious hand gunners.  The .500Linebaugh is a beast of a round.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting that Buffalo Bore  loads a 300 grain jacketted flat nose in both rounds and the 45 colt generates more speed and energy...


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 14, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Interesting that Buffalo Bore  loads a 300 grain jacketted flat nose in both rounds and the 45 colt generates more speed and energy...



That is interesting. They list the 44 mag at standard pressure and it is at 1300 fps. The 45 colt is 1325 +p loads. They also list a 44 mag +p+ load with a 340 grain at 1478fps with 1649 ft lbs of energy. Try that in a colt and you'll have alot of split cases. I like them both but it's tough to compare +p 45 colt to standard 44 mag loads.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 14, 2009)

It is indeed... 

Standard buff bore 45 colt Keith style wad cutter..

Muzzle Velocity: 1000 fps
Muzzle Energy: 566 ft. lbs.

Standard 44 mag in same bullet...

Muzzle Velocity: 1350 fps
Muzzle Energy: 1032 ft. lbs.

Looks like the 44 outguns the 45...


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm still shocked at the 340 grain at 1478fps. They claim that out of a stock 7.5 inch super redhawk. I found it looking for a heavy load for a marlin rifle. They reccomend having the gun rebarreled to shoot accurately with that heavy bullet. I don't have gloves thick enough to try it in my super blackhawk. I still think that that wadcutter in 45 colt will take a deer that even Elmer Keith would consider a long way for a handgun.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Dec 16, 2009)

Its a tossup.  I like the 44 mag as Ive been loading it since 1972.  Nothing wrong with the 45 Colt.  The 45 Blackhawk will be a little lighter to carry than the 44.


----------



## wildmantaz (Dec 26, 2009)

The problem with 45lc cases are the old ballon cases. These can split with heavy loads.

A buddy and I have Colt Anacondas, we worked up a load for them using Hornady 250gr XTP bullets that were in the 1500 FPS range. We had no split cases or pressure signs on the primers.

We both have revolvers and rifles in 44 mag and 45lc.

I like both calibers and would hate to have to choose if I could have only one.


----------



## TJay (Dec 26, 2009)

Most modern brass cases made for the 45lc are NOT the old balloon cases.  The balloon cases are an old style and you are right that they are not good for high pressure loads.  I've used Starline 45 cases and some other brands loading the Hornady 265 gr XTP to over 1400 fps with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 26, 2009)

tjay said:


> most modern brass cases made for the 45lc are not the old balloon cases.  The balloon cases are an old style and you are right that they are not good for high pressure loads.  I've used starline 45 cases and some other brands loading the hornady 265 gr xtp to over 1400 fps with no problems whatsoever.



hottttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJay (Dec 29, 2009)

ambush80 said:


> hottttt!!!!!!!!



Ambush you are right, that's too hot!  I don't know what I was thinking (probably didn't).  My loads for the 265 XTP are closer to 1260.  Sorry, didn't mean to mislead.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 29, 2009)

they do make a 45 magnum ya know !!


they call it   454 CASULL


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 29, 2009)

TJay said:


> Ambush you are right, that's too hot!  I don't know what I was thinking (probably didn't).  My loads for the 265 XTP are closer to 1260.  Sorry, didn't mean to mislead.



I load the +P loads for my 45LC and my 250gr Hornady loads run a little over 1300fps in my 5.5" Blackhawk and over 1700fps in my 20" Rossi - chronographed. That's too fast for the bullet construction out of the Rossi so I've toned that load down.

I run a 265gr LBT load at about the same in both.  Its definitely a handful in the Blackhawk.

There is almost no difference between the two rounds performance wise, I just like the 45LC.  In a pinch I could stuff it with blackpowder and still have a decent performing round.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 29, 2009)

Double Tap loads a 240 Gold dot soft point which travels 1500 fps out of a 6 inch barrel in 44 mag. I love em.


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the 45 lc myself, but I can't knock the 44 mag.  I would think it would have to be your personal preference. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## humanitarian2112 (Jan 13, 2010)

Me? I'd keep both calibers. If the ****, the more platforms you have, the better you'll be able to barter. If you're not a CT, then keep the .44M and trade the others off for some finger lickin' good rifles. The hand gun callibers are only meant to fight your way to a rifle anyway. Oh, that was assuming you're not a CT; so, yeah, keep them both and buy more ammo. Mmmmm.


----------

